# Two 721 Questions



## ok2fly (Jul 28, 2002)

First off... Wow, what a great forum! I stumbled across it yesterday and am learning a lot reading through all the posts.

Here's my dilemma. I'm trying to decide between a 721 and a Tivo system. The thing I like about the 721 is the ability to watch live TV while recording a different program. That brings up my first question. Since it's a dual tuner system, do I have to pay extra for that capability? In other words, do I have to pay an extra 4.99 a month as if I had an extra receiver? (which I do.) 
Secondly, we have two receivers (upstairs and downstairs), but only watch one at a time. I'd like to eliminate one receiver and just run a coax to the downstairs TV from the 721 (which would physically be upstairs next to that TV). With the UHF remote, would this work out? Could I just turn off the upstairs TV and turn on the downstairs TV and have full use of the system?
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome ok2fly :hi:

Nope no extra cost for the second tuner.

On the second question you will need to run a dedicated second line to the 721, both connections need to be hooked up all the time of the 721 does not work.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

OK2fly - just because the 721 has 2 tuners DOES NOT mean that it will completely replace 2 seperate receivers. Point here is that the 721 can only DISPLAY 1 program at a time. So, if you ever watch 2 different programs at the same time, you will in actuallity need to have 3 different connections - 2 for the 721 (as Scott G pointed out) and one for each other receiver you keep.

Going back and more fully reading your original post - yes, using the 721 as your only would work out nicely in that scenario - I'm doing the same thing with both of my receivers (a 4700 and a 2700).


----------



## ok2fly (Jul 28, 2002)

Scott and scooper, thanks for the replies. I'm still trying to get a handle on all the options out there, but that answers two important questions I had for making my decision!


----------



## z_corey_z (Jul 29, 2002)

Actually, Tivo has a 2-tuner device with DirectTV. The only thing I can tell you is the Tivo interface is really user friendly, but I have never seen the DishPVR so I can't compare them.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Directv has two different dual-tuner PVRs available - DirecTivo and Ultimatetv. DirecTivo systems are made by Sony, Philips, and Hughes. Ultimatetv systems are made by RCA and Sony. If you have any questions about them, it would be more appropriate to post them in the Directv forum. Both systems have been proven to be very reliable. There are some key differences between them and the Dish PVRs such as series recording, rather than time-slot only recording. It's good to see another Utahn on the forum!


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Tivo has a better interface, the Season Pass thing works well for the most part. UTV is in the same boat. The 721 does PIP from both the second tuner and playback. I'm not aware of the Tivo or UTV doing the PIP functions in the current offerings. The 721 recordings are timmer based...kind'a. The timmer knows the show description. For instance if I tell it to record "The Daily Show" at M-F 11pm. However, it only runs Monday - Thursday. The timmer does a description check, so I don't get a mislabled Crank Yankers for Friday.

When you take into account the price of DirecTivo and a lifetime the 721 costs about the same, and has more HD space.

It's hard to say no to UTV right now since MS has disbanded the product team and is clearing the boxes out well below cost. Assuming you were to get a new customer price on a 721 it would be a couple years until the 721 would pass UTV on price.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont see why they did not have a second tv out on the 721, is it really that complicated to add that feature and that expensive? Could someone do this themself? It is not two tv's friendly as in one person watch one thing and someone else watch another thing yet it uses up two wires and if someone wanted to add a receiver you have to get a special switch, quad lnbf, or another dish. 

This is why there is no additional outlet fee of 4.99. I wonder if they would add that fee for a one receiver product that had two tuners and two tv outs in a future product. They should also build in a wireless tv out transmitter in the receiver along with the UHF remote capability so that no additional wires would have to be ran, making it user friendly and setup to be cheaper. Making them in bulk would make it cheaper.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jacob S - And just how much are you willing to pay for this dream box of yours ? There were were plenty of howls on the 721 MSRP .


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you want two TV outs you'd have to get rid of the PIP functions. I happen to like the PIP functions a lot.


----------



## ok2fly (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. After researching things a little more, I decided to give the DirecTV/Tivo unit a try. This was not an easy decision as I've been a VERY happy Dish customer for about 5 years. Cost of the Tivo, (199.00 new customer + 249 Lifetime Tivo) were not all that different than the 721, but PIP notwithstanding, the Tivo unit has more of the programming features I want. That and the fact it also has the dual tuner sold me. The downside is it has a smaller HD, but is upgradable (read more $$$) and an IR remote which will make controlling it from another room more of a challange. Anyway, the 721 is headed in the right direction with great features and they may lure me back with more programming options, but for at least the next year I'll be surfing with the DirecTV/Tivo.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think they could have given the option of PIP or one channel on one tv and another channel on another tv, one or the other at the same time, using both tuners one one tv as PIP or one on the other as a different channel like another receiver and I do not think it would have cost them that much more.

Yes the price is a bit steep but considering there is no $10/mo. charge you would make up for the price in about 3 1/2 years for how much more you would pay than a 301 so its not that bad after all. On a 508 receiver it would take about 1 1/2 years to make up for the difference in price between that and a 301. Not only that but the 721 will have internet capabilities in which I use the net most of the time just for these message boards and to browse, not to download things, since I dont have high speed internet access and it wont be here for a while. I would rather have something I could browse on the tv, much more convenient, and you could do it from any room in the house with an IR remote extender using the pyramids.


----------

